# Alviela(1-2-2009)



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 19:09)

Aqui ficam umas fotos do rio Alviela hoje.





Afluente do Alviela












Outa vez o afluente do Alviela




As margens do rio ficam entre as árvores ao fundo




Centro de ciência viva








As margens do rio ficam lá ao fundo nas árvores




As margens ficam do lado direito entre as árvores




















E por fim um mini-filme
http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007134606183vy4.flv


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 19:30)

Não como noutros eventos...mas já vai cheinho!!! Bons momentos!!! Boas fotos!!! Quando vivia no Porto tb delirava com as cheias no Douro. Parabéns.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Fev 2009 às 20:29)

Esta Érica foi potente...


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

*Ultima hora.*
Nova subida do rio Alviela. Na 4ª foto a contar do fim há um pequeno muro ao lado esquerdo e outro grande sobre o lado direito. O muro pequeno está submerso assim como o parque de estacionamento.


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:36)

O Alviela sempre foi, a par do Tejo perto da zona fotografada, uma área sensível quando a chuva marca presença persistente! Boa reportagem e vai-nos sempre mantendo informados, ora pois!


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Não como noutros eventos...mas já vai cheinho!!! Bons momentos!!! Boas fotos!!! Quando vivia no Porto tb delirava com as cheias no Douro. Parabéns.



É claro que não vai cheio. Tirei esta foto a +-50metros da nascente. Não consegue acumular tanta água num espaço tão curto.

PS: vêm aí a caminho novas fotos e videos.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

E agora alguns vídeos junto à nascente

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007309391308ku0.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007269343146jr3.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007339441478tm2.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007299369476yk1.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007249303407qt2.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007259322583gl8.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007359471614nr8.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007329405897hc0.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov007369481262ad1.flv


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

Grande e extensa reportagem! 

Água e mais água a perder de vista!

E lá está constrói-se onde não se deve e depois, ainda que seja de 5 em 5 anos, lá vem a água inundar e estragar muitas coisas .

Obrigado pela partilha! Grande registo!


----------

